# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Nhật ký: Chuột, trường và thi cao đẳng

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

*"Theo các em, những ai có thể mưu sinh trên bãi rác?". Ký ức cũ lại ùa về...*

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Đã 3 ngày kể từ cái hôm mình làm thủng "kẹo cao su" nhà người ta. Vẫn chưa ăn uống gì được. Mình thấy sợ mùi dâu tây, sợ những âm thanh kỳ lạ và sợ cả bọn chuột gái... Mình như mê sảng.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Thằng chuột lang nhà hàng xóm mang sang nửa cây xúc xích gọi là hỏi thăm. Thằng này thật tốt bụng, giàu sang vương giả là thế mà chẳng bỏ rơi bạn bè bao giờ. Từ hôm mình ốm đến nay, nó đã 3 lần tháo lồng chạy sang với mình. Lần thì mang đồ ăn, lần thì mang thuốc.

Nói đến vụ mang thuốc lại nhớ, rình lúc bà chủ quên cài cửa tủ thuốc, nó lẻn vào, tha ngay một lọ thuốc viên nhỏ nhỏ, vàng vàng xanh xanh mang sang cho mình điều trị. Chẳng hiểu nó lấy phải thuốc gì mà đắng ghét, hắc xì. Nhai được nửa viên thì mình ngậm mồm lại không kịp, "cho chó ăn chè" ngay lập tức. Không kìm được, mình chửi nó té tát. Khổ thân thằng chuột lang, cái mặt béo phị của nó tái xanh, ngượng nghịu: "Xin lỗi, tao có biết là thuốc gì đâu. Chỉ biết là thuốc thì tao mang sang...". Đỏ mặt tía tai, mình gắt lên: "Nghe quảng cáo mãi mà không cho vào đầu, phải đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng, biết không hả?". Thằng chuột lang quay mặt đi, thở dài: "Nhưng tao không biết chữ".

Mãi sau này mình mới biết thứ thuốc hôm đó là Berberin, loại thuốc đặc trị... tiêu chảy.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Mình đã lại sức được phần nào. Mấy ngày ốm đủ để mình tĩnh tâm nghĩ lại lời thằng bạn: "Nhưng tao không biết chữ". Dốt nát thực sự là nguy hiểm, thà chết vì ngu còn hơn là chết vì thiếu hiểu biết. Một ý tưởng chợt lóe lên.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Thằng chuột lang khệ nệ kéo sang một bắp ngô to vật vã còn đúng hai hàng hạt. Nó chưa kịp mở mồm thì đã bị mình đã vồ ngay lấy:

- Lang, mày muốn đi học không?

- Đi học? Thôi, tao chẳng dám đi đâu, ở trường học chẳng có đồ ăn...

Cái thằng, chắc dạ dày nó lộn lên đầu rồi hay sao mà suốt ngày chỉ nghĩ đến ăn.

- Được, mày không đi thì tao đi. Nhưng tao cần mày dẫn đường.

- Đường thì tao biết, có lần tao chui vào ba lô của cậu chủ rồi ngủ quên trong đó. Mãi đến lúc cậu ấy đi học thì tao mới biết nhưng không dám chui ra. Được, để tao chỉ đường.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Đã 4 tháng nay mình sống ở trường, quá nhiều thay đổi. Không chỉ nhận được mặt chữ mà mình còn biết được vô số chuyện hay ho của các cô cậu học trò.

Có một lần, mình đang thiu thiu ngủ trong góc ngăn bàn thì thấy cái gì nhấp nhô phía ngoài, tò mò chạy ra xem. Thì ra là mảnh giấy cậu học trò ngồi bên vừa nhét vào, chắc lại kiểu "bức thư trong ngăn bàn" để gửi cô nhóc ngồi chỗ này đây mà. Trong lúc mình còn đang loay hoay không biết phải quay người thế nào để đọc được lá thư ấy thì bỗng có cái gì âm ấm nhẹ nhàng đặt lên lưng. Giật mình quay lại thì thấy một bàn tay, cùng lúc ấy, tiếng cô học trò thét vang: "Á... Cái gì... nhũn nhũn... Chuột...". Rồi thì tiếng bàn xô, ghế đổ. Mình chạy vội ra ngoài, vẫn kịp thấy cô bé con đang nức nở kể tội cậu bạn trai. Mặt cậu bé nghệt ra đến tội. Đấy cũng là lần đầu tiên mình biết thế nào là da thịt con gái, chẳng hề thú vị như mình vẫn tưởng.

Lần khác, chẳng biết giờ học môn gì, mình nghe rõ ràng tiếng thầy giáo hỏi: "Theo các em, những ai có thể mưu sinh trên bãi rác?". Ký ức cũ lại ùa về... Câu hỏi quá dễ, ngồi trong ngăn bàn, mình vẫy đuôi xin trả lời nhưng thầy giáo không gọi.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Trời nóng quá, chẳng hiểu mấy ngày nay thầy cô giáo, rồi lũ học trò đi đâu cả. Trường vắng tanh. Chẳng có chuyện gì để hóng hớt. Ngăn bàn cũng chẳng còn đồ ăn. Chỉ thỉnh thoảng bọn ve sầu hùa nhau giễu cợt. Mình thấy buồn.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Hôm nay trường đông đến lạ. Ngỏng cổ chờ những gương mặt thơ ngây thân quen nhưng không thấy, thay vào đó là những bộ mặt đăm chiêu, nghĩ ngợi. E là có biến, vội phi về một phòng học, nép vào ngăn bàn.

Tiếng thầy giáo trên bục giảng oang oang: "Rất hoan nghênh các em đã đến tham dự kỳ thi tuyển sinh cao đẳng của trường...".

Thi cao đẳng là gì? Mình có biết gì đâu. Thấy háo hức như thể mình đang ngồi khoanh tay lên bàn chứ không phải là đang ru rú trong đây nữa.

Ngày... tháng... năm...

Vẫn là những người hôm qua, họ vào lớp, lặng lẽ, từng người một. Khuôn mặt ai nấy đều căng thẳng đến lạ. Mình thấy không ưa mấy người này.

Trống báo hiệu, họ nhận giấy từ thầy giáo, rồi lặng lẽ viết viết...

Ngồi vào cái bàn chỗ mình đang nghỉ ngơi là một cô gái xinh xắn có hai bím tóc trên... đỉnh đầu. Cô ta cứ mải miết đọc đọc, ghi ghi, bấm bấm... Không nước hoa, không thức ăn, không giấy nọ tờ kia kiểu ruột mèo... tóm lại là tất cả những thứ có thể níu chân mình lại thì cô ta đều không có. Con gái gì mà thật thiếu hấp dẫn. Mình nhẹ nhẹ chuồn qua bàn khác.

Một anh chàng đang ngồi rung đùi, lắc lư theo một điệu nhạc tưởng tượng. Một cô nàng đang nhai ngấu nghiến cái vỏ bút đến nỗi bung cả lò xo. Một thi sĩ đang thả hồn lên cành phượng tàn để làm thơ. Đây đó vài cái tổ quạ mới được tạo hình do động tác vò đầu bứt tai tạo nên... Với mình, không ai có đủ sức hấp dẫn vì đơn giản là chẳng ai mang đồ ăn vào phòng thi cả. Tặc lưỡi: "Thôi, kiếm chỗ mà an giấc". Có vẻ ngăn bàn chỗ cậu sĩ tử to béo đang mải nhắm mắt há mồm kia là một điểm đến tuyệt vời...

Bây giờ thì mình đã hiểu: Thi cao đẳng là cuộc thi của những con người không thích cười và không biết ăn.

----------


## khoaitaycuaem

hay và ý nghĩa , cảm ơn bác nhiều nhé

----------

